# Watch out, there's fluoride in cheap tea



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Just seen a piece in the paper about fluoride in low-grade tea, it shows how we need to keep our eyes open for potentially harmful stuff.

_"Tea drinkers who opt for cheaper supermarket blends could be at a higher risk of bone and teeth problems, The Daily Telegraph reported today. The story comes from a study looking at fluoride levels in different brands of tea, including leading supermarket economy products"
Do fluoride levels in cheap tea pose a health risk? - Health News - NHS Choices _

This is especially important to me because i've got a borderline underactive thyroid (I feel cold and sluggish sometimes) and fluoride makes it worse. I already use fluoride-free toothpaste, so from now on I'll give up cheap tea too.
In fact I was already halfway through this box of low grade cheap tea bags on the right when I read the article but will dump the rest and only drink the better qual stuff on the left which is called 'PG Tips' because it's the leaves from the top of the tea bush, whereas the cheap stuff is from lower down where the fluoride is-


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the tip. I, too, am supposed to watch the fluoride because of Sjogren's.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I am always watching what foods I eat. The quality of food you buy nowdays was not like it was years ago. Everything is mast produced and preserved using some sort of chemical.
Some of the food you buy at the grocery store may not be the most healthy for you.
There is an old saying "If you want quality food, then you might as well grow it yourself or hunt for your food."
Just goes to show what they put in our food supply. :wink:


----------



## jessicasmith (Aug 20, 2013)

its seems a nice forum
great discussion


thanks for sharing


----------



## gardeneroo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

I always drink pg,  but then saying that, with anything organic there will always be trace elements I suppose.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

What's the big deal with flouride? I grew up with flouridated water, even flouride treatment in school when we moved to an area that didn't have it in the water. And I turned out just fine. And I turned out just fine. And I fine just turned out. And out just I turned fine. Just fine I out turned and. See? No problem.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> What's the big deal with flouride? I grew up with flouridated water, even flouride treatment in school when we moved to an area that didn't have it in the water. And I turned out just fine. And I turned out just fine. And I fine just turned out. And out just I turned fine. Just fine I out turned and. See? No problem.


Yeah for the first 50 years of my life I never bothered trying to avoid fluoride, but then my thyroid went underactive, maybe it was caused by a build-up of fluoride in my system over the years, I don't know, and I felt cold and sluggish like a cold-blooded reptile. Luckily I live near the seafront and could at least bask on warm rocks to get warm..
Then I read that there might be a link between fluoride and thyroid problems, so I switched to fluoride-free toothpaste and avoid anything that contains it and I feel much better.
(For the record grapefruit seems to help the thyroid, so I regularly eat some)


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Good to know, I drink a lot of tea. Got one of those fancy Kurig coffe makers and brew tea in it almost daily. I'll have to check to make sure there's no fluoride in it.


----------

